# Peugeot Boxer Starter Motor



## Dave Walker

Hi,
We have a 2009 Elddis Firestorm with a Peugeot Boxer chassis. It doesn't turn over and reading other threads I'm satisfied that it's the starter motor and/or solenoid.

The problem is (and this makes me sound silly) that I don't know where to find the starter motor. I've looked everywhere I can see under the bonnet and I've looked at images of the starter motor, and I just can't locate it.

Google has been no help, I can't find a helpful schematic or a service manual.

BTW, it's a 2.2 Diesel engine. Thanks in advance for any help!

Thanks
Dave


----------



## BillCreer

If you can work out which side of the engine the clutch is then the starter motor should be close as the starter engages with the flywheel that has the clutch mounted on it. I would check your earth connections in the engine bay first though as they are more likely to cause your the problem.


----------



## cabby

It would help if you gave us some more info such as, do you get the ignition light on the dash, when you turn the key do they dim, or go out or stay the same.What exactly happens when you turn the key to engage the starter, any noise or clunks or clicks.I also agree that checking the earth connections is the first thing to do.Battery and chassis.Disconnect thoroughly cleaning before reconnecting.Use an extra lead/jump lead when cleaning the battery connections to save the settings on the radio etc.
If you are mechanically able, when you remove the starter, using jump leads, connect the supply lead to the starter connection and earth to the body, then use a heavy or thick screwdriver to connect from the starter to the solenoid.You do not need the ignition on in the vehicle for this test. A good idea to also hold the starter firmly on the floor with your foot. 
I should point out that this is an outdated method and is completely against heath and safety rules.
I would really suggest that you remove the starter and have it checked at your local garage while you wait, it only takes 10 mins.I suggested that you remove the starter to save labour charge and also because it might be a return item, new for old.

cabby


----------



## dghr272

Rather than look down, get under and look up, see attachment.

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Cow of a job, mine went on the self build.

Bonnet up, disconnect the starter battery, radiator grill cover off, slam panel off, radiator out, save water or refill with fresh anti freeze, gear box is to the right as you look at it, starter is quite low down and to the front, undo cables first then the bolts holding it on, be prepared for the weight, refit in revers order, it's a simple but awkward job.

You don't usually need to get a main dealer (bloody expensive) part, plenty of specialist motor factors around, even for your neck of the woods  

The very worst part of it is the screws which hold the grill on, are either into speed clips or captive threads in the plastic below., and they seize, if in no rush give them a squirt of WD40 for a couple of days every few hours, if possibly get a pair of grips onto the speed clips, it does save a lot of work when refitting it, mine were stubborn and I had to get some larger screws and make my own fixings up to get the grill back on.

This link below might help.
Link

It may help others if you took a few stage pictures, I totally forgot to do it as I hadn't got into the mindset of doing things that way at that point.


----------



## Dave Walker

Thanks a lot, I'll take a look tomorrow if I get a chance. In the process of moving house so got quite a full agenda!

I've tried testing the earth using a jump lead and a test meter between the engine and the battery and it seems OK.

Turning the ignition does nothing - no clunks or lights, so I'm guessing at the solenoid sticking. (Based on almost no engine maintenance experience!)

Cheers
Dave


----------



## rayc

Dave Walker said:


> Thanks a lot, I'll take a look tomorrow if I get a chance. In the process of moving house so got quite a full agenda!
> 
> I've tried testing the earth using a jump lead and a test meter between the engine and the battery and it seems OK.
> 
> Turning the ignition does nothing - no clunks or lights, so I'm guessing at the solenoid sticking. (Based on almost no engine maintenance experience!)
> 
> Cheers
> Dave


The solenoid operating voltage is a direct connection from the ignition switch so perhaps that voltage should be checked first? The starter is A020 on the attached doc which connects to the ignition switch via D004 [it is a Fiat drawing but expect it is the same as the Peugeot.] What do you mean by "or lights"?


----------

